

IFTTT launches ESPN channel to help you track sports, teams, scores and more - Garthex
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/03/18/after-olympics-pilot-ifttt-launches-espn-channel-to-help-you-track-sports-teams-scores-and-more/

======
bluetidepro
In my opinion, this is HUGE for IFTTT. I think this may attract more "non-
tech" users for their user base, if they can leverage the marketing right for
the addition. I've been using SIRI for a lot of my sport scores (since it was
added), but I could see this come in handy for text messages updates, or just
a summary email after the game. I'm really happy to see them adding this
channel to their already huge list of channels!

